# Need to Cry



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm fed up with the tears that sit stuffed under my eyes, never coming out. My eyes and throat must feel like a pressure cooker does - always tight and sore but never bursting. And to make matters more ridiculous, I WANT to burst. I just don't seem able. It's like when people are in too much pain and they fall unconscious - my emotions seem to have passed out.

I want to get in everyone's face and start yelling, "This is what I hate about you!" The only thing is, what sentence would follow that one? Plth, nothing. I don't really have any reasons - I'm just somehow full of that emotion anyway. Whatever it is that's inside of me is INTENSE. And whatever the darn stuff is, it's stuck in there. I can't get a bit out.









Anybody have something to share that's a good "help you cry" tool? Poem? Song lyrics? Random concept? I WANT to cry. The longer it sits there in my chest rotting, the more it hurts. I've been this way for nearly a week.


----------



## hippiechickinsing (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't really have any advice, just empathy. Reading this board always makes me cry. I know just what you mean about wanting to yell at people. I'm not really angry at anyone, I'm just angry sometimes. I haven't figured out what to do with it either, except the shower gets a lot of close-mouthed screams.


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

I couldn't read and not reply. It's only been a week and a half since my m/c started and I just want to blow up sometimes. Luckily, we live in a rural area. My husband encouraged me to go outside with him where I yelled things like I AM ANGRY!! THIS IS NOT FAIR!! It sounds really cheesy--it did when my DH suggested it--but I felt such a huge weight lifted off of me and I just started crying and crying. It was very cathartic.


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)

If I watch a sad movie I end up crying. You might try that if there's anything that you know has made you cry before.


----------



## purposefulmother (Feb 28, 2007)

There are some songs that offer me a good cry. Far Away by Nickelback always makes me thing of my baby who is never going to grow up.

And sometimes going to the gym and running until I can't feel anything helps.

And sometimes, I think it's good to ask, "why me...?" and reach out to someone... no one knows why, but I think anyone who has lost a baby needs to know she is not alone, and is entitled to be angry/sad/confused.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purposefulmother* 
There are some songs that offer me a good cry. Far Away by Nickelback always makes me thing of my baby who is never going to grow up.

And sometimes going to the gym and running until I can't feel anything helps.

And sometimes, I think it's good to ask, "why me...?" and reach out to someone... no one knows why, but I think anyone who has lost a baby needs to know she is not alone, and is entitled to be angry/sad/confused.

A friend of mine had that song on her myspace profile and it makes me think of lost babies and deployed/lost soldiers. I had never heard of it before I heard it on her page. Very pretty song. Good tear jerker.

Prayinfor12


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

I always end up crying when I read the storys from some of these ladies have lost babies at full term or lost young childeren and look at there sites. I relize that although I have given angels to heaven that there are others, and that they have know their angels far more then I knew mine and the grief that they must feel must be 100 times what I feel. I'm not saying that an early miscarragie is something you ever forget or should ever forget I;m just saying that to hold a little one that has passed in your arms must be soo much worse.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree w/ everyone else. I use to do this, still do sometimes. Find a movie or song that always makes you cry and just let if flow. For me it's always been Blurry by Puddle of Mudd. I use to listen to it endlessly. There's also an ep of Any Day Now, which I just realized that you can't even see anymore or get that was always on when I needed it. And I didn't even watch that show, it just always happened to be this ep anytime I stumbled upon it. It's about Annie Potts' character's young son dying, I think it's called "That's Our Son, Bobby."

The thing that's made me cry lately is the PSA that the MISS Foundation put out about the Missing Angels Bill for parents of stillborn babies they are trying to get passed. Regardless of what your feelings are about the bill itslf, the PSA is heart-wrenching.

I hope that someone's suggestion helps you to break the flood gates.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

The Natalie Grant song _Held_, always makes me cry for a good long time. I cry for my lost little ones each time.
I hope you can soon find a way to release your tears and the ache.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2sweetboysmom* 
The Natalie Grant song _Held_, always makes me cry for a good long time. I cry for my lost little ones each time.
I hope you can soon find a way to release your tears and the ache.










I just found the video online and watched it. What a powerful song. I think I'm going to have to get the CD now. Thanks!!


----------

